# Turok Error



## Zelic (May 6, 2008)

Ok, so I just bought this game like 1hr ago. I installed it then I got this error. 

General Protection Fault










Yes this is a LEGIT Copy of the game, bought it from EB games.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I did a quick search of the problem and it seems you need the ageia pysics driver from nVidia.


----------



## Zelic (May 6, 2008)

ah ok, tyvm for that


----------



## Zelic (May 6, 2008)

But shouldn't that be installed with the program?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Apparently not. 

Do you have a nVIdia graphics card by the way?


----------

